# V.berus venom composition



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

I know they have anti and procoagulants but I've looked on some reports from bites and ptosis has been seen which lead me to believe there are some neurotoxins there too.

Any clarification on this would be grand as all my books are at uni :bash:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i think there may be neuro toxins, but i know the venom can be councelled out with a good ol anti histomine: victory:


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Any definitive confirmation of this would be greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Matt,
Just checked Professor Julian Whites paper on Berus venom and there is no neurotoxins in their venom, ther are in Vipera ammodytes venom and a few other Vipera spp. but not Berus. The neurotoxins in ammodytes seems to cause ptosis but little else neurotoxicly. Hope this helps.
Serpentkid100, how will anti-histimines "cancell out" Adder venom?
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

serpentkid100 said:


> i think there may be neuro toxins, but i know the venom can be councelled out with a good ol anti histomine: victory:



WHAT????????


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> i think there may be neuro toxins, but i know the venom can be councelled out with a good ol anti histomine: victory:


 
If you're ever lucky enough to find an adder in the wild.. don't approach it.

Mason


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Anti histomine will help reduce any allergic reaction to the venom but it wont do anything to reduce the effects of the pro and anticoagulants as the anti histomine only works on (would you guess) histomine which produces the allergic reaction.
Anti venom is really the only viable option for reducing the effects of an envenomation.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt_Wall said:


> as the anti histomine only works on (would you guess) histomine.


id never believe it


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Plenty of venomous snakes contsain traces of many different toxins. GENERALLY, viperids tend to have a stronger heamotoxic venom whereas the elapids ted to have a more potent neurotoxic venom. 
However there are major exceptions to this rule-the Northern death adder-an elapid has a strong heamotoxic venom for example. However like I said you wil usually find traces of both in the venom.
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I remember reading something about venom compisition changing across their range. That doesn't help much I know. Rob_in_essex is studying adders in-depth, send him a pm.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Clinical Effects 
*General: Dangerousness*
Severe envenoming possible, potentially lethal 
*General: Rate of Envenoming:* Unknown but likely to be moderate 
*General: Untreated Lethality Rate:* Unknown but has caused deaths 
*General: Local Effects*
Local pain, swelling, bruising & occasionally necrosis 
*General: Local Necrosis*
Rarely occurs, usually minor only 
*General: General Systemic Effects*
Variable non-specific effects which may include headache, nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, diarrhoea, tachypnoea, respiratory distress, hypotension, dizziness, collapse or convulsions 
*General: Neurotoxic Paralysis*
Rarely reported, usually minor 
*General: Myotoxicity*
Does not occur, based on current clinical evidence 
*General: Coagulopathy & Haemorrhages*
Uncommon to rare, but may be moderate to severe coagulopathy 
*General: Renal Damage*
Rare, usually secondary effect 
*General: Cardiotoxicity*
Does not occur, based on current clinical evidence 
*General: Other*
Shock secondary to fluid shifts due to local tissue injury is likely in severe cases


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Could you please give me the information,(paper or textbook), that links "strong haemotoxins" to Nothern Death Adder venom.
As far as I understand, Death Adders have mainly post-synaptic neurotoxins, they contain mild anti-coagulants, but this never plays a significant part in the clinical picture.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi all,
> Could you please give me the information,(paper or textbook), that links "strong haemotoxins" to Nothern Death Adder venom.
> As far as I understand, Death Adders have mainly post-synaptic neurotoxins, they contain mild anti-coagulants, but this never plays a significant part in the clinical picture.
> All the best,
> Brian.


again this is from toxinology, but its a pretty good site with up to date info. So im going with this as the truth, which is what I presumed anyway to be honest.

*General: Venom Neurotoxins
*Postsynaptic neurotoxins 

*General: Neurotoxic Paralysis
*Very common, flaccid paralysis is major clinical effect

doesnt mention any other toxins.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi SiUK,
Yes, the toxinology site is good if you want information on specific species, especially the Australian snakes,it`s just a pity more people don`t use it before posting information on toxins and venoms.
All the best,
Brian.


----------

